# Hi everyone-back after a long hiatus from the MU world!



## mdjmsj (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to re-introduce myself to the community-I'm back after a long break! $$ got tight and I just couldn't take handle the temptation of seeing all the new info on MAC collections and hauls, LOL! I'm looking forward to contributing to the community again now though !


----------



## Janice (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome back, good to see you again.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm pleased you came back to chat with us!


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello and Welcome back!!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## bis (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome back mdjmsj! and I now exactlty what you mean with the temptation of seeing new collections


----------



## Shypo (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back mdjmsj!!  It can get overwhelming sometimes, eh?  I know the feeling!  The good news is we're all in that boat one time or another - and there's something here for everyone. Glad you're back!!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome back! I'm getting back into the makeup world again, too. Feels so good!


----------

